# Western North Carolina



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Hi Guys,
If anybody in the area has been thinking about getting a AFAW rod from little bro, order it now and save some shipping costs. I'll be down at the Shallotte tourney and can haul back your rod. Just keep in mind I drive an 84 jeep with 250,000 miles, so with the addition of my fat butt, weight becomes an issue. LOL
charlie


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Charlie's Delivery Service*

Thanks, Charlie! Anxious to glue a seat on this puppy & see how it'll throw in western NC. And thanks to Tommy for finding the rod for me. These Farmer boys are a class act...


----------

